# Walnut Stick



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

This was a stick I got after a storm that had taken down a walnut tree. Sadly they had already put the most of the stick size branches in a the chipper I only got 2.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

walnut always look good

is that a bear engraved into it?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Yes it is a bear. It looks better in person..


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Very nice, how's walnut to work with?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It is good but can be tricky. Like oak there can be issues with chipping out..


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice work.

A couple of decades ago, a good walnut trunk around here was worth $5K. Have no idea what it would be now, but standard inflation would put it around $20K. So I'm sad whenever I see walnut going into a chipper.

And, it was the favorite wood for both my teacher and his teacher. They worked mostly on a larger scale, but some of their work was done w. 1/4" gouges.


----------



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

Very nice looking walnut stick good job CV3...


----------

